# تضرعي لأجلنا يا امنا....



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2013)

*

*




*تضرعي لأجلنا يا امنا.... *
*تعددت الصور وتعددت التسميات.... *
*ولكنها جميها انت ... امنا العذراء.... ام النور.... 

امنا مريم... سيدة حريصا.... عذراء مديغوريه.... 

عذراء لورد.... عذراء فاطيما.... عذراء غوادالوبي.... 

في كل منطقة ... في كل بلد ... في كل قرية ... 

كنيسة على اسمك يا امنا العذراء مريم....

جميع الصور التي تمثلك ... بالثوب الازرق والابيض .... 

بالثوب الاحمر والاخضر... مع الطفل يسوع ...

مع النجوم ... مع التاج .. مع المسبحة ....

كلها صور تمثلك يا امنا مريم.... مهما تعددت التسميات... 

مهما تعددت الصور .... انت امي ... 

امي التي احبها واصلي لها واطلب شفاعتها... 

حتى ولو لم ازرك خلال هذا الشهر المقدس... 

فانت في قلبي يا امي ودائما" معي... 

احيك يا ام يسوع... احبك يا امي*​*
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك ياأمي
أميين
صلاه حلوووه
ام النور تحميكي حببتي
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 مايو 2013)

*احيك يا ام يسوع... احبك يا امي

آمــــــــين
كلمات روووعه حبيبتي
امنا العذراء تباركك وتحميك​*


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك ياأمي
> 
> أميين
> صلاه حلوووه
> ...



 بركة صلاتها تكون معنا  
الرب يبارك خدمتك ياقمر​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *احيك يا ام يسوع... احبك يا امي​*
> 
> *آمــــــــين*
> *كلمات روووعه حبيبتي*
> ...




 ميرسي كتير لمرورك ياحبيبتي
بركة ام النور معكي​


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2013)

*احيك يا ام يسوع... احبك يا امي**

شكرا كلدانيه
بركة الست العدرا تكون معك
*


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ​​



صورة رااائعة
شكراً  على مرورك الجميل
بركة العذراء معكي​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *احيك يا ام يسوع... احبك يا امي*
> 
> *شكرا كلدانيه*
> *بركة الست العدرا تكون معك*


ميرسى على مرورك الجميل وللتقييم ياحبيبتي
ربنا يبارك  حياتك​


----------

